# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Энергетические вампиры

## Asteriks

*Боюсь энергетических вампиров! Есть такие люди, которые наносят вред нашему биополю, забирая нашу энергию. Вроде и не делают ничего плохого, а рядом с ними чувствуешь себя неуютно, начинаешь беспокоиться без повода, голова начинает болеть... Не верите?*

----------


## Banderlogen

> *Боюсь энергетических вампиров! Есть такие люди, которые наносят вред нашему биополю, забирая нашу энергию. Вроде и не делают ничего плохого, а рядом с ними чувствуешь себя неуютно, начинаешь беспокоиться без повода, голова начинает болеть... Не верите?*


Есть такие. Я не боюсь 




> Общаюсь свободно на любом языке кроме албанского!


Ja Suomi, liian?

----------


## Властелин

Не верю я в такое. Просто люди восприимчивые очень

----------


## Serj_2k

гг, уж не в мой ли огород камешек, Астерикс?

----------


## Jemal

Да, такие люди cуществуют. Возможно вампиры имеют более сильное биополе чем у остальных людей. И взаимодейсвуя с более слабыми полями сбивает их некий биоритм, что и сказывается на самочувствии "донора". Как правило, вампиры - люди, любящие поскандалить, после чего чувствуют себя очень хорошо, в отличии от их "жертв" .

----------


## Jemal

Да из скандальных людей это поле так и прёт. Может они его передают более слабым, а вместе с ним все свои негативные эмоции: вот накричит на тебя вампир - ему хорошо (он все негативные эмоции выплеснул) , а тебе плохо.

----------


## Serj_2k

Jemal, а если "наезд" был совершён по делу и моральное удовлетворение было получено, то тогда как прокомментишь?

----------


## Jemal

Если человеку, например, пролил краску на шубу, то от морального потрясения его биополе наполняется негативными эмоциями, которые он выплескивает на облившего: "Ах ты сволоч, что же ты натворил?!" 
И сам обливший понимает: "Ну я и дурак криворукий", что наполняет его своими же негативными эмоциями, но не может их выплестуть, т.к. понимает, что неправ.
Хотя бывают люди, которые обольют и еще накричат, мол че ты под ногами крутишься, в таком случае он свои эмоции тоже выплеснул, и так начинается ругань двух вампиров, эмоции так и прут на окружающих, которые становятся их жертвами.

----------


## Nietzsches

гг..была эт тема на другом форуме) ну я вампир,я не скандалист-наоборот)) хотя могу-если сильно-сильно достанут,и поорать,и ногами потопать))те кто питается негативом-большинство,так проще,само просто выбить человека из колее и агрессия ответная и гнев вызываются на порядки легче смеха или расположение.Не,я общительный и внимательный,с шутками и прибаутками я уведу у вас часть вашей энергии,но в замен вы посмеетесь и в итоге и не заметите потери ее,а еще можно совсем не красть энергию других,но тогда плохо) Мы есть,и что? гг..во написал)) лан полетел,до новых встречь)

----------


## Banderlogen

Собсно почитал я по сабжу пару статей в нете. Что могу сказать...

Где-то вампиры представлены жуткими злодеями, на которых даже смотреть противопоказано, где-то нездоровыми в плане высоких енергий людьми, а где-то нас ставят пред фактом, что, мол, есть такие, бывает, и ничего тут не поделаешь.

Насчет "биополей": считают что связано либо с тем, что у человека недостаток этой энергии из-за каких-то там багов биополярных, либо человек неправильно (слишком быстро) тратит полученное и подпитывается за счет других.

Само понравилась статья, где просто "поставили перед фактом", что есть такие, ничего злодейского оным не приписывали и поделили людей в этом плане на 3 катерогии (названий не помню, назову по-своему + ради интереса распишу на понятном кому-то языке):
- упыри - осознанно или неосознанно отбирают у других енергию, потому что иначе не могут/не умеют. Но типа можно научиться (и среди них есть такие благородные, которые уже умеют сдерживать себя)
- энерджайзеры - все что собирают раздают по чуть-чуть всем в округе, а если рядом упырь, то все ему. Но они опять собирают, опять раздают и так далее. И это типа не есть хорошо, поэтому им либо надо постигать азы ментального житостроения и йоговского самоконтроля, либо кучковаться группками таких же (как в рекламе энерджайзера там где много зайцев)
- барабанщики - аццкие супергерои, которым эти круговороты биоэнергии в социуме по-барабану, то бишь по-фигу. Там у энерджайзера троху заберут, там упырю троху отдадут, и все это незаметно и без последствий для кого-либо. Но и на таких управа есть - мегабосс упырь надцатого уровня, сметающий все ихние щиты (и такие типа есть). Поэтому необходимо носить артефактоамулеты, или, опять же, постигать азы энегробиообороны.
Истинным джедаям, в общем, никакие вампиры не помеха. А джедаям-вампирам и подавно.

----------


## Asteriks

Верите ли вы в существование у человека энергетического поля, ауры? По-моему, сомнений нет, существует и то, и другое. Теперь представьте, что два поля взаимодействуют. Не будем вдаваться в законы физики. Взаимодействие это может иметь разный конечный результат, не так ли? И одно из полей может быть нарушено? 

Теперь представьте картинку, как экстрасенс снимает головную боль у пациента, его движения рук. Он дотрагивается до человека? Помните Джуну? Которая при Брежневе была, и лечила его? Сильнейшие способности были у человека (у Джуны. Вроде, жива ещё она?). Я передачу о ней смотрела. Значит, можно на биополе воздействовать, а человек на заканчивается внешней оболочкой, это точно.

А теперь представьте не лечебный эффект, а наоборот, когда в ваше биополе вторгаются, ну, тут для образности, представим, НАМЕРЕННО. И с негативом. Как вам?  Нравится?

----------


## Asteriks

> гг, уж не в мой ли огород камешек, Астерикс?


Не в твой, Serj_2k, просто тема такая.

----------


## Jemal

> Теперь представьте картинку, как экстрасенс снимает головную боль у пациента, его движения рук.




Я тоже умею снимать у себя боль движением руки, причем только левой. Но работает лишь тогда, когда я незнаю причины боли, если вдруг совершенно без причинно заболит в какой-нибудь точке голова, живот, нога, рука...Разок рукой провел по больному месту, представляя как зачерпываешь негатив, потом рукой в сторону стряхнул всё это - и ХОРОШО...Эффект мгновенный. Хотя может это только самовнушение, пробуйте сами, не стесняйтесь 
Наверное каждый, ударившись, хватается ладонью за больное место и сразу чувствует облечение. Думаю это тоже не просто так, стукнитесь рукой об стол и приложите к больному месту что-нибудь мягкое, если ладонь будет на достаточном расстоянии от места боли, облегчение врядли получите...

----------


## Jemal

> А если левая и заболела, то что? Никак?


Никак. Я так понимаю левая рука притягивает, а правая отдает, наверное у биополя cуществует полярность

----------


## Akasey

так для справки:

*Кто такие энергетические вампиры?*
Энергетический вампир – это человек, насильно отбирающий вашу энергию, вопреки всем законам взаимного энергообмена. Вампиризм в наши дни принимает масштабы эпидемии, да, именно эпидемии, ведь вампиризм – это болезнь. Энергетические вампиры сами подвержены различным заболеваниям, они также и в окружающих их людях провоцируют развитие недугов. 
Энергетических вампиров можно поделить на два типа: те, кто не подозревает о своем недуге, и те, кто осознанно питается энергией окружающих.
Первый тип не столь социально опасен. И, между прочим, любой человек может стать вампиром, сам того не осознавая. Ведь каждый из нас, порой, испытывает энергетическое голодание, как, например, в периоды болезни или в стрессовых ситуациях на работе. Часть таких «голодных» восстанавливает свои силы на природе, другая часть – отнимает энергию у окружающих людей.
Куда опаснее другой тип энергетических вампиров, которые сознательно забирают людскую энергию. Вокруг таких людей всегда как будто витает облако агрессии и негатива. Они с маленькой искры раздувают огромный пожар. Они высасывают жизненные силы у людей, их окружающих. И только тогда, когда они все сметут в потоке своей агрессии, энергетические вампиры начинают чувствовать себя заметно лучше, становятся даже улыбчивыми и доброжелательными. 
Так что такое «энергетический вампиризм»? Какая-то мистическая неведомая сила со знаком «минус»? Заболевание? А может быть просто бездуховность и невежественная распущенность? Ответ надо искать в природе вампиризма. 

*Откуда берутся энергетические вампиры?*

Сущность энергетического вампира начинает закладываться в человеке с самого детства. Дело в том, что детское энергополе очень слабое и незащищенное, и малыш легко впитывает энергию своих родителей и воспитателей. Поэтому, если малыш не чувствует любовь к себе и часто слышит в свой адрес грубые и холодные реплики родителей, то такой малыш будет расти капризным, а когда подрастет, начнет грубить родителям в ответ. Как видно, еще совсем в младенческом возрасте в человеке может зародиться вампиризм. 
Подростки-вампиры собираются стайками, они полны агрессии, вражды, негатива. Такие подростки ищут энергетическую подпитку в деструктивной деятельности – они разрисовывают подъезды, поджигают почтовые ящики, относятся жестоко к животным. 
Из таких подростков вырастают в будущем отцы-тираны, начальники-изверги.
Вампиризм может проявиться и в так называемой «благополучной» семье, где царит мир и любовь. Почему? Потому что, к сожалению, в наших школах учителя не проходят тесты на профессиональную пригодность. И часто случается, что учителем и воспитателем ребенка оказывается настоящий энергетический вампир. Стоит ли говорить, что и дети, находящиеся под опекой такого человека, тоже будут подвержены проявлению вампиризма. 

*Энергетические вампиры среди нас*

С энергетическими вампирами человеку приходится сталкиваться постоянно. Возможно, вампиры есть даже в вашей семье. Ревнивец является энергетическим вампиром по определению. Своим недоверием и подозрительностью он высасывает силы того, кого он, якобы, любит. Часто отношения между тещей и зятем, между невесткой и свекровью оказываются отношениями вампира и его жертвы. Заболевший человек в вашей семье на время способен превратиться в энергетического вампира, своими капризами и нытьем он будет забирать ваши силы, чтобы скорее восстановиться самому.
Тяжело и работать под руководством энергетического вампира. Такой босс будет срывать свою агрессию на подчиненных, оскор***ть в лицо и устраивать регулярные «выволочки» работникам.
Самое большое скопление энергетических вампиров можно встретить в бюрократических учреждениях, на почтах, в пунктах приема коммунальных платежей.
Но если от такого вампиризма еще можно как-то защититься, то практически невозможно уберечь себя от энергетического вампиризма толпы. В любых митингах и демонстрациях всегда принимают участие исключительно вампиры. 
Как защититься от энергетических вампиров?
Теперь, когда вы уже знаете достаточно много об энергетических вампирах и уже смогли бы определить их в вашем окружении, вы должны знать, как защититься от них. Самое главное – никогда не вступайте в конфликт с энергетическим вампиром. Ведь он, на самом деле, откровенно провоцирует вас на выяснение отношений, чтобы в споре подпитаться вашей энергией. Старайтесь не смотреть вампиру в глаза, именно через глаза он наиболее активно отбирает у вас жизненные силы. 
МирСоветов рекомендует вам избегать общения с людьми, которые постоянно жалуются на свою жизнь, записываясь в неудачники, упрекая фортуну, судьбу и все население земного шара в своих неудачах. Не бойтесь и не стыдитесь осуждения со стороны общества, мол, вы равнодушны к проблемам других людей. Общество в этом вопросе, на самом деле, представляет собой сообщество активных энергетических вампиров, которым нужен конфликт с вами. Оглянитесь вокруг, и протяните руку своей помощи тем, кто действительно в ней нуждается, но на жизнь не жалуется и улыбается каждому новому дню. 
При вынужденном общении с энергетическим вампиром, скрестите руки на груди, соедините стопы вместе, так вы «закроете» свою энергию. 
Людям, чья работа постоянно основана на общении, МирСоветов рекомендует научиться строить «барьеры» от энерговампиров – в процессе общения вы должны мысленно, одними образами, построить кирпичную стену между собой и энергоподозрительным человеком. Стройте эту стену прямо по кирпичику, представляйте, как вы кладете цемент, как сверху размещаете кирпич. Такая образная стена защитит вас от нападения энергетического вампира.
Другой психологический прием – попробуйте во время беседы также мысленно посадить себя в стеклянный шарик, и общаться с человеком через «стекло», которое вы вообразили между вами.
Если же все-таки вы оказались опустошены энергетическим вампиром, то постарайтесь поскорее восстановить свои силы. Для этого примите контрастный душ, хорошей психологической подпиткой к которому будет ваша мысль о том, что вместе с водой с вас смываются вся негативная энергия. Затем выпейте горячий чай из лечебных трав и отправляетесь на прогулку в ближайший лес или парк.

----------


## Asteriks

Спасибо Акасею за сообщение. Продолжим всё таки и подойдём к теме  с другой стороны. Поговорим о детях.

У большинства форумчан есть дети. Бывало такое, что после посещения каких-то друзей или знакомых ваш р***нок становился капризным и плохо спал? Или вообще было не уложить?

Второе. Чтобы натолкнуть на размышления. Человек зарождается от слияния сперматозоида и яйцеклетки, не так ли? Но почему тогда это слияние возможно даже в пробирке, а деление, то есть, развитие, возможно только в организме женщины? А в пробирке гибнет эта клетка за считанные минуты?

Подсказка: С момента зачатия и на протяжении последующих1 0-15 лет у матери и р***нка сохраняется общее энергетическое поле.

----------


## Jemal

Если эта энергия представляет из себя электро-магнитное излучение, то отгородится от нее можно с помощью "клетки Фарадея" - окутаться сетью из медной проволоки.

----------


## Asteriks

Вы не правы. *Био*поле - нечто другое, это не электро-магнитное излучение. Скорее оно похоже на информационное поле, которое существует у любого предмета и является частью общего информационного поля Земли, а в конечном счёте Вселенной. Не цитата из умных источников, моё мнение. И находится оно над одеждой, точно также будет оно находится и поверх медной проволоки.

----------


## vova230

Трудно сказать про энергетических вампиров, но я знаю случаи, когда работающие с одним человеком люди получают травмы, хотя ни до того, ни после, таких случаев не происходит. Именно получается, только при воздействии данного человека и происходят такие неприятности.

----------


## Jemal

> Спасибо Акасею за сообщение. Продолжим всё таки и подойдём к теме  с другой стороны. Поговорим о детях.
> 
> У большинства форумчан есть дети. Бывало такое, что после посещения каких-то друзей или знакомых ваш р***нок становился капризным и плохо спал? Или вообще было не уложить?
> 
> Второе. Чтобы натолкнуть на размышления. Человек зарождается от слияния сперматозоида и яйцеклетки, не так ли? Но почему тогда это слияние возможно даже в пробирке, а деление, то есть, развитие, возможно только в организме женщины? А в пробирке гибнет эта клетка за считанные минуты?
> 
> Подсказка: С момента зачатия и на протяжении последующих1 0-15 лет у матери и р***нка сохраняется общее энергетическое поле.


Ответ на 1 вопрос: Если люди постоянно находятся в взаимодействии с друг другом, то их биополя постоянно пересекаются и взаимно пер***вают биоритмы, что сказывается на работе всего организма. Поэтому сейчас стоит проблема долгого пребывания в замкнутом пространстве, в котором будут находится первые МАРСонафты. Казалось бы спрятался в угол чтоб ни с кем не контактировать, но космический модуль недостаточно просторен для избежания пересечения полей...


Ответ на 2 вопрос: То, что находится в пробирке, не является живым существом, это только биоматериал, поэтому собственного биополя не имеет. А биополе матери задает программу на его развитие, биоритмы матери и будущего ребенка синхронизируются. В течение этих 10-15 лет ребенок быстро развивается под действием биоритмов матери, этим вполне можно объяснить, как мать чувствует, что с ребенком что-то случилось, даже если их разделяют большие расстояния.

----------


## Asteriks

> Jemal, а если "наезд" был совершён по делу и моральное удовлетворение было получено, то тогда как прокомментишь?


Есть 4 вида вампиров, описанных в одной книге, которую я спецом для этой темы прочитала. Замечу, что вампиры - это *личности с нарушенным энергообменом.* Говорится, что они неспособны самостоятельно поддерживать необходимый для полноценного существования биопотенциал, использовать приходящие из космоса потоки, поэтому вынуждены "воровать" уже готовую энергию у других людей. 
А ещё прочитала, что негативное поведение вампиров связано не с их отношением к нам, а с внутренними заболеваниями.

_Назову 4 вида вампиров:_

1. *Попрошайка.* Этот будет рассказывать о своих бедах, неудачах, ныть, пытаясь вызвать сочувствие и, таким образом, отдать сочувствующему часть своей негативной энергии. *Вы любите нытиков?* 
2.* Обвинитель.* Для получения энергии стремиться поставить каждого человека в положение виноватого, заставить под воздействием чувства вины приоткрыть свою защиту и добраться до энергетики.
3. *Деспот.* Стремится подавить жертву, вызвать у неё страх, чувство бессилия и покорности. Как этот сосёт энергию? Устраивая громкий и яростный скандал по мелкому поводу.
4. *Пастух.* О-о! Этот самый ужасный, на мой взгляд! Это уникальный тип, который осознаёт отклонения в своей энергетике и знает, как её восполнить! Он знает, что энергия бьёт ключом из счастливого человека, и поэтому у самого его цветущий вид, он контактен, вертится в кругу счастливых людей и сосёт их светлую энергию. В парах противоположного пола подобные "пастухи" доводят человека до самоубийства.

*Не бойтесь! Собственная энергетика всякого здорового человека достаточно сильна для противодействия любым неприятным внешним воздействиям!*

*Серж, ты нашёл ответ на свой вопрос?*

----------


## Serj_2k

> Серж, ты нашёл ответ на свой вопрос?


вродь нет, мот быстро пробежался.... просто што мабуть он больше подходит к другой теме

----------


## vova230

> Я тоже умею снимать у себя боль движением руки, причем только левой. Но работает лишь тогда, когда я незнаю причины боли, если вдруг совершенно без причинно заболит в какой-нибудь точке голова, живот, нога, рука...Разок рукой провел по больному месту, представляя как зачерпываешь негатив, потом рукой в сторону стряхнул всё это - и ХОРОШО...Эффект мгновенный. Хотя может это только самовнушение, пробуйте сами, не стесняйтесь 
> Наверное каждый, ударившись, хватается ладонью за больное место и сразу чувствует облечение. Думаю это тоже не просто так, стукнитесь рукой об стол и приложите к больному месту что-нибудь мягкое, если ладонь будет на достаточном расстоянии от места боли, облегчение врядли получите...


А не пробовал экспериментировать над другими?

----------


## Jemal

Энергетический вампиризм




> Энергетический вампиризм - это своего рода способ существования человека с нарушенной энергетикой, причем энерговампиризм свойственен людям от рождения.
> Учитывая мудрость предков-славян, энерговампиризм конкретного человека можно объяснить как явление, качество, "написанное на роду". Восточная мудрость могла бы объяснить энерговампиризм частью тяжелой кармы. Возможно, когда-то человек совершил тяжелое преступление, лишил другого жизни или заставил умирать медленной смертью и теперь энергетический вампиризм является карой за содеянное в прошлой жизни. Энергетический вампир - это обездоленный человек, обреченный на медленное умирание в одиночестве или на совершение "преступления" при общении с другими.
> 
> Обычные люди получают заряд энергии обычными способами: при переваривании пищи и усвоении содержащихся в ней углеводов, при насыщении крови большим количеством кислорода и так далее. 
> Это что касается физических зарядов энергией.
> Параллельно осуществляется созидание духовной энергии. Ее запасы пополняются за счет хороших событий, происходящих в жизни человека: например, посещение любимого музея, просмотр хорошего фильма, поход на концерт или в гости, встреча старого друга или подруги, поступление ребенка в вуз и так далее, скачать фильмы. Так жизненной силой наполняется человек, не отягощенный наследственными разрывами энергетической оболочки.
> 
> Что касается энергетических вампиров, их уязвимость является следствием "дырявой" энергетической оболочки. Для нормального существования такие люди вынуждены не только усиленно питаться, вести эмоциональную жизнь, но и пополнять недостаток энергии, отбирая ее у других.
> 
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

SDS, ты прямо "Сумерки" представил в своём ответе. Берегись - я вампир!

----------


## элка

Постоянно сталкиваешся с такими людьми в поликлинике, транспорте или очередях. Они смотрят по сторонам и ищут кого бы задеть и устроить ругню на ровном месте причем это могут бать не только вредные бабульки но и вполне приличные и давольно молодые люди. Стараюсь избегать таких субъектов связываться себе дороже.

----------

